# Guitar Parts in Edmonton



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Is anyone aware of a place in Edmonton to find some guitar parts? Specifically electronics. 
Even more specifically a push - pull pot (or pots) and some caps. 
I just got some pups for my JM from JS Moore and now I need some supporting knick knacks to facilitate the install. 
And if anyone knows me they know I'm a patient man unless it comes to gear. So I would rather drive around collecting ten dollars worth of pieces than have to wait 5 days for the mail. 
If anyone is aware of a place or person to contact I would appreciate a heads up.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Avenue has the best selection of parts. That said, the likelihood they have a push-pull pot is very low. Maybe the repair shop upstairs at the Acoustic Music Shop, at 99th & Whyte. 

Caps, maybe Active Electronics or MRO or Electronic Connections Ltd., but all you'll find will be poly or box caps. For caps, if you make your way to my place I pretty much give them away free but they are not anything fancy or special, just chiclet style poly. I have 047 022 033 on hand.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got push-pull pots but they are 1 meg. Not what you want for a guitar. What value caps are you after? .02 uF?


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright, a new twist on this which is pretty much a thread derail...
My plan is (for the time being at least) to switch to a 2 - tone, 2 - volume set up and use the upper existing switch to control the tap on the coil.
Now the existing tone on the upper controls is a 50k linear and a .022uF cap, is this going to work okay as the only tone control for a pickup or is this leaving me rather limited?
I'm just wondering because the other tone circuit is a 1M pot not a 50k, so there's obviously quite a difference there and I would imagine it must result in a more limited range than typical.

Any thoughts?
I may have to start a new thread as the title will probably limit the responses...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you'll definitely get more reply's if you start a new thread.


----------

